# Antibiotic Resistant Salmonella



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For a year now there have been numerous illness due to salmonella in turkeys. I generally keep an eye on stuff like this but nothing was out in the open until someone died from it recently. 

Earlier this year they went on and on about salmonella illness' in people with backyard chicken flocks. While I have not done any digging on this issue from the reporting it appears this could very well have come from the hatchery. 

My question is, why be all up in the air about the chickens but say nothing about the turkeys until someone died?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Probably because they want backyard owners to give up their birds. The more people that have their own birds buy less commercial eggs... the big commercial farms are not happy about it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, that's a thought. And here's another one, big Ag and how it would hurt turkey producers if the word got out. 

The antibiotic resistance is also scary.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It almost makes you not want to eat at restaurants. My wife and I went to a well known restaurant locally and the server was male who presented us the menu. I noticed dirt under his fingernails (all of them.) He returned to take our order just as we were leaving and I told him that we changed our minds. It ruined our appetite, so we went home.

I went to a fast food restaurant and observed a worker scratching her private area, she was behind the counter wrapping sandwich's. I hadnt ordered yet and left the restaurant, I skipped lunch.

Personal hygiene, washing veggies, and undercooking foods are probably the main causes of salmonella poisoning. We've always considered this as common sense, which seems to be lacking in this country anymore. When I stick a fork or knife in my steak or pork chop, I dont want it mooing or oinking neither. 
If there's alot of chicken poop on my hens eggs, I toss them in the compost pile...fortunately it's a very rare occurrence.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, I don't eat out. I don't have any place here to eat out. Now even if I moved somewhere that I could I wouldn't after reading that.

Then there's the opposite of what you witnessed, germaphobes. My sis is one. It's gotten beyond funny now. She told me a couple of weeks ago she wishes she could just take a hose to clean her bathroom. Antibacterial everything. I kept trying to tell her she was going to cause an issue for her and the germs. It wasn't long after that they talked about how the antibacterial cleaners were causing an issue with bacteria becoming resistant.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with you Robin, I've heard of germaphobes but dont know any lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This thing with my sis has developed over time. We were talking on the phone one day and I told her she and I could never live together. While I don't live like a pig I'm not going to take antibacterial wipes to every surface.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I stopped eating meat at restaurants a long time ago, and would order vegetarian dishes. I don't eat factory farmed or feed lot meat. Then it became that our home cooked food was much, much better than any restaurant food, and in addition to that are careful about other ingredients, and how things are prepared such as using the proper oils and using ingredients correctly.

Also, I don't trust the employees and their cleanliness, and too many lazy customer service employees everywhere.

We grow our own vegetables and herbs, and use fresh ingredients grown without chemicals. For meat we only eat our own chickens raised and butchered ourselves (slow growing roosters), grass fed beef, local lamb, and wild caught salmon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately not all of us live where it's even close to possible to rely solely on what we raise. It's like that thing where people in the cities don't have a clue where their food comes from. Or how it comes to be.

But I will admit I'm jealous of your ability for self sufficiency.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Even without self sufficiency it doesn't take much to cook better than restaurants do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's no lie. I avoid as much as I can food stuffs that are processed. I read cans to make sure they don't originate from China. There's lots of prepackaged food stuffs that come from China. Veggies are usually from the freezer case and grown in the states. 

But I'm still at the mercy of food producers doing their jobs well. Did you see there's another warning about salmonella in Romaine?


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Regarding the first post, because of being around chickens so much I'm probably immune to salmonella by now.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

robin416 said:


> That's no lie. I avoid as much as I can food stuffs that are processed. I read cans to make sure they don't originate from China. There's lots of prepackaged food stuffs that come from China. Veggies are usually from the freezer case and grown in the states.
> 
> But I'm still at the mercy of food producers doing their jobs well. Did you see there's another warning about salmonella in Romaine?


Haven't seen that. Is the warning for conventional or organic?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're not giving out much information yet. Just saying if you have it in your fridge, toss it. They did say it's not the same strain of salmonella as last year's outbreak. Which makes me think they don't think it's the same farm again.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm keeping and eating mine. Haven't had a problem.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Brave? Or did you grow it yourself? 

This strain is 0157:H7. The really bad one. My dentist's brother nearly died from it. It took plasmapheresis to save his life at a time that plasmapheresis was still not an accepted treatment for much of anything.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

CDC is saying toss ALL Romaine lettuce. We just bought some the other day and hadnt opened it yet. I tossed it in the garbage. 
http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/wel...dc-warns-us-consumers/ar-BBPV7Lf?ocid=U218DHP


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've hesitated so many times recently about buying fresh greens because of this continuing to happen.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Not bravery, and not grown myself, but need to figure how to grow lettuce in the winter. I would rather eat my own.

Due to auto-immune and digestive issues romaine lettuce is one of only about 5 foods I can eat. I do normally cook it though, and haven't had a problem with the last packages I purchased, so that's why I'll continue to eat it.

It is safer to purchase frozen vegetables rather than fresh, and frozen is actually fresher than fresh.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what I thought too about the frozen. Even the freshest fresh veggies are still not as fresh as having them processed soon after leaving the field. 

It looks like this latest either came from CA or Mexico.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

You can probably grow it in your garage or shed. Homegrown is so much safer.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

We have a small greenhouse, but I've found in the past that things just grow better in the garden. I may be able to grow some small plants.


----------

